# Mounting local filesystem on ataraid, and modules.autoload

## Loke

Qudos to everyone involved in the development of Gentoo! Just installed it, and it looks awesome  :Smile: 

Ive set my windows ataraid partitions up in /etc/fstab, and added ataraid and pdcraid to /etc/modules.autoload - but my problem is that the system tried to mount local filesystems before the modules in /etc/modules.autoload is loaded. So the windows partitions doesnt get mounted.

Suggestions what I can do to fix this?

Cheers!

----------

## Manny Calavera

look at /etc/fstab and set the noauto flag which causes the system not to mount the desired partitions at bootup. To get further information try

```

man fstab

```

see you,

- Manny -

----------

## Loke

But I *do* want them to be mounted, its just that the modules needed to mount the array gets loaded by /etc/modules.autoload - and that script is run after mounting of local fs. In fact it even depends on local mount being started before it will "kick in"

Look for yourself in /etc/init.d for files called localmount and modules. And then you'll see what I mean. 

```

bash-2.05a$ cat modules 

depend() {

        need bootmisc localmount

}

```

Now if I need modules to be insmod'ed in the kernel before localmount is processed - how's that possible? As you see above, modules depend on localmount being started. Shouldnt modules be processed before localmount, and not the other way around like it is now? I sure think so.

The alt is to compile the modules into the kernel, but I dont want that.

----------

## tomte

 *Loke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now if I need modules to be insmod'ed in the kernel before localmount is processed - how's that possible? As you see above, modules depend on localmount being started. Shouldnt modules be processed before localmount, and not the other way around like it is now? I sure think so.
> 
> The alt is to compile the modules into the kernel, but I dont want that.

 

if you can't compile the stuff into the kernel, you need an initial ramdisk (initrd) and tell grub or lilo to load that.

search here and google for the howtos

regards,

tom

----------

## Loke

Or just hack the localmount script and insmod the appropriate modules before the mount procedure  :Very Happy: 

I still think modules.autoload should be processed before localmount though...

----------

